# Braking system for tow car.



## RENE DEMERS (Jun 26, 2002)

Anyone out there can help me on some braking's systems for a gas engine??  My RV is a Bounder 99, 36' with a 454 GM, I tow a Honda Accord.
Would appreciate your help.
Tank
Rene Demers
rdemers67@hotmail.com


----------



## Gary B (Jun 26, 2002)

Braking system for tow car.

Hi Rene, I use a Brake Buddy, have had it for a couple of years and really like it, has never failed to work takes 5 min. or less to install, is simple and a really great company to work with. I think the url is www.brakebuddy.com ,if it isn't right I'll correct it. I just reread your post are thinking of aux brake system for your toad or an exhaust brake type system for your MH? There aren't really any exhaust brakes for gas motorhomes but there is a electrical driveshaft brake, but its really spendy, and I don't know the url. Happy trails GB


----------



## RENE DEMERS (Jul 3, 2002)

Braking system for tow car.

Tank's Gary for your sugestion.
Rene


----------



## fjohn56 (Jul 3, 2002)

Braking system for tow car.

If you are asking about your towed, there is also U.S. Gear. From what I have heard, it is also effective, but takes longer to install. would be what you call, semi-permanent? but it is also effective.....


----------

